# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Cialis with Diovan

## ebjack

Any body take cialis with blood pressure medicine....the cialis website says not to take it if your taking a nitrate

Diovan reduces the effects of angiotensin II...lowering your blood presure

----------


## gym lord

> Any body take cialis with blood pressure medicine....the cialis website says not to take it if your taking a nitrate
> 
> Diovan reduces the effects of angiotensin II...lowering your blood presure


not ignoring you bro ... i just dont know ... i've heard what the website says, on the cialis tv commercials, in the little contraindications part at the end, but dont know why that is so ...

anybody?

----------


## ebjack

Even the pharmacist at CVS wouldn't tell me...although it probably was a legal issue

----------


## Kevan

I have been using both and have a home bp monitor, it doesn't seem to affect my bp at all. Have been using both for over a year.

----------


## ebjack

thanks man...and the wife thanks you too (maybe)

----------


## Kevan

LOL, no problem, I use it mainly on the weekend, take it friday and enjoy the weekend off with my wife. One lasts pretty well all weekend even while i'm on Deca .

----------


## ebjack

what dosage are you taking.....I had to order mine off arr

----------


## Kevan

I got some local in Canada from an underground source, they are 25mg, which I am assuming is pretty high, all I know is they work for 3 days straight!!

----------


## gym lord

> what dosage are you taking.....I had to order mine off arr


i got mine from Lion too ... 10 pumps gave me all the necessary wood i needed for the weekend with a redhead last week ... cant say this week though, i didnt get lucky with anybody this weekend, damn it, heh heh ...

----------


## Wavelover

Diovan and Nitrate have the same effect to blood vessels but the two are different,since there is no Nitrate in Diovan so Diovan is safe if taken with Cialis,Viagra or Levitra as long as the Blood Pressures are not extremely high or low.

----------


## benzo22

im on diovan and take viagara same family dont worry its fine diovan in its true nature is not a nitrate, just dont use with nitroglycerin.

----------

